# The Klein "Coral reef"



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutely stunning...


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

some more...


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*I love Klein painting job*

What a beauty!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Front derailleur and seat seem out of place. I'm liking it better with the CB cranks too.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

how/where did you get the purple ano bonty cranks? 

These Kleins, man, they're unbelievable.


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow thats awsome, where the hell was that thing hidding?


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

damnn, that thing is gorgeous...you gonna get grips that match? or you gonna leave the clear so that you can see the bars? either way that bike is stunning


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> east coast bender---damnn, that thing is gorgeous...you gonna get grips that match?





> ameybrook said:
> 
> 
> > how/where did you get the purple ano bonty cranks?


Neither of these two different Coral reef attitudes are mine.

My coral reef is an MC2 adroit and its got purple race face cranks.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice bikes. Factory repainted? When did you do that? I wish they still have that service,,,


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

alohachiimoku said:


> Nice bikes. Factory repainted? When did you do that? I wish they still have that service,,,


Coral reef was the official color of the quantum pro(road bike) in 94 and 95.

These two different attitudes are 92s.
So they could have been older bikes and painted in 94,95.
or they could be repaints, i dont know.

My adroit was made within the official period of the coral reef.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I just saw a low-rider 64 Impala with a similar paint job. Wonder if it was from Chehalis.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

jasonwa2 said:


> absolutely stunning...


Wow!:eekster: Beautiful bike! I've got to add a Klein to the stable one of these days.:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a low-rider 64 Impala with a similar paint job. Wonder if it was from Chehalis.


There is no possible way.
A klein painter would only paint the highest quality aluminum in the world.
They wouldn't paint some ol steel rust bucket...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jasonwa2 said:


> There is no possible way.
> A klein painter would only paint the highest quality aluminum in the world.
> They wouldn't paint some ol steel rust bucket...


I'd take a 64 Impala over a 92-93 Klein...though I'd consider neither with that paint job.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd take a 64 Impala over a 92-93 Klein...though I'd consider neither with that paint job.


More coral reef!! you say?.... you got it.:thumbsup:

and a pic of the CBs you mentioned.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Any more info on the purple ano Bontrager crank?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

here's another MC1 Attitude in Coral Reef, 20". It's Delboy's from over at retrobike.co.uk



















btw, i think the 19" up there is one and the same bike, just different builds (think i can see the Salsa sticker on the chain stay on one of the indoor pics and both dont have the missing Misson Control stickers on the stem). It was Steve Hile's until he sold the fuselage on ebay. It was repainted at Klein in 1995.

Carsten


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

My word... that's better then sex. Well, sort of.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> btw, i think the 19" up there is one and the same bike, just different builds (think i can see the Salsa sticker on the chain stay on one of the indoor pics and both dont have the missing Misson Control stickers on the stem).
> Carsten


[/QUOTE]
I think i might see the salsa sticker too. I think you're probably right.
The mission control threw me off.
The difference i saw that made me believe it was two different bikes was the quill insertion length.
You and i both know that the quill stems insertion length were all different depending on what size head tube it was really meant for.

Both of those stems(or the same one) are the big honking 150mm with rise.
Why wouldn't you insert the mission control as deep as it could go?

I have several mission controls that stick out of the frame like that purple build and it is because i cant insert them any deeper.

Plus, how in the world could a man take off those beautifull
polished CBs/chain ring package and put on some purple bontragers. 
I mean, i want my bike to be pimped but it was pimped already. That was wrong..



> Carsten said:
> 
> 
> > here's another MC1 Attitude in Coral Reef, 20". It's Delboy's from over at retrobike.co.uk
> ...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I just saw a low-rider 64 Impala with a similar paint job. Wonder if it was from Chehalis.


I remember the cost of Klein resprays being outrageous. Imagine the cost of them doing a car.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (Feb 25, 2004)

WOW amazing bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## BimmerFreak (Dec 9, 2010)

jasonwa2 said:


> absolutely stunning...


Hey Jason.
How long have you owned this bike?
This was my bike back in 2003, and I sold it while I lived in Chico, CA.
Are you the guy I sold it to?

If so, want to sell it back?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You realize this thread is seven years old right?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea, but t is worth a shot when you realize a decade later you regret selling and want the bike of your youth.

Probably sold it for a song.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my Tinker Adroit back 10 years after selling it


----------



## BimmerFreak (Dec 9, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> You realize this thread is seven years old right?


Yep, I do realize this thread is 7 years old.
I sold the bike ELEVEN years ago, and if I can use the forum to get in touch with the current owner, that would be great!

I realize it's a long shot, but I would love to buy back my old Klein.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Great color.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

BimmerFreak said:


> Yep, I do realize this thread is 7 years old.
> I sold the bike ELEVEN years ago, and if I can use the forum to get in touch with the current owner, that would be great!
> 
> I realize it's a long shot, but I would love to buy back my old Klein.


Cool. I hope it pans out for ya! I've had sellers remorse more times than I care to admit.


----------

